

Outsourcing does not suck. Our understanding of it does  - dnene
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2008/08/outsourcing-does-not-suck-our-understanding-of-it-does/

======
rit
"Quality of products is in relative terms an irrelevant parameter."

Sorry, but this is bullshit. Quality of products is ALWAYS relevant. And this
is the problem with outsourcing - quality just doesn't come in as a factor.
But hey, when you're charging by the hour, poor quality means more allocated
time for bug fixes!

